# Haku Riviera RDTA



## Rob Fisher

Sunday delivery from DHL all the way from Oz! The Riviera from Haku Engineering!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Easy build, quality engineering and components! Popped it on the Vicious Ant Spade DNA75C and off we go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The couple of hours with the Riviera has been great... the airflow is brilliant and they have a clever screw airflow system... I have mine in Squonking mode on the Spade and it's awesome! Easy to see the juice levels through the glass tank and the squonk hole is perfect. The flavour is on point! 

I wish the top cap was flat so I could use a tower drip tip but Siam Concave tips fit fine and are also comfortable so I'm happy.

Putting in a 2.5mm Ni 80 Alien was a piece of cake and it has line-up grooves for the right height of the coil. Wicking was simple and I prefer short tails into the reservoir and it works well! Did some chain vaping and no dry hits!

Chicken Dinner squonking RDTA!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

This looks awesome @Rob Fisher 
I have yet to try a squonking RDTA
Fabulous

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Oh nice. I’m a big fan of RDTA’s. 

How is the filling if not using it on a squonker @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Oh nice. I’m a big fan of RDTA’s.
> 
> How is the filling if not using it on a squonker @Rob Fisher?



@Paul33 I hadn't tried it... stand by... simple and easy! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paul33 I hadn't tried it... stand by... simple and easy! Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 167455


Awesome!

The last squonk RDTA I had didn’t have another fill option. I had to remove the cotton and fill and that just was terrible. 

Can I ask how much this was?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> The last squonk RDTA I had didn’t have another fill option. I had to remove the cotton and fill and that just was terrible.
> 
> Can I ask how much this was?



@Paul33 stand by let me check! R3025.06 including shipping and it came straight through with no Vat or customs!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally, an RDA that I can squonk with without over squonking! Haku Riviera RDTA is a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

The Haku Venna RDA is a fantastic restricted vape, the Riviera which has a similar deck should be no different and very enjoyable to vape.

I just can’t get along with the way the implemented the glass tank recessed the way they did. It’s wrecking havoc with my OC just looking at it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

